# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Prostitutes Required at the White House

## Maciamo

White House brothel ad angers US 




> The job boasts fantastic staff, money and conditions 
> A newspaper advertisement headlined "Prostitutes Required" for a club "downstairs at The White House" has riled US officials in New Zealand.
> 
> The crossed Stars and Stripes and bald eagle logo may appear to suggest the Bush administration has branched out, but the advert is in fact for a brothel in Auckland looking for new ladies for its nightclub, Monica's.


Here it is : 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## kirei_na_me

Too funny...  :Giggle: 

And they dressed like Monica, too...hehe

----------

